

Reddit's /r/forhire debates allowing jobs that pay only in Dogecoin - drewvolpe
http://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/213wy6/mod_post_do_you_want_jobs_that_pay_only_in/

======
thesausageking
Interesting reading the comments. You see the three big reactions people have
to crypto-currencies: some people get riled up and are insulted it would even
be considered, some people see crypto-currencies as the future and want to see
it advanced, and some are pragmatists who view it as just another mode of
payment like Paypal.

